# Tech. / installer



## FASTJUNKEE1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Having a problem with a freshly installed 93 % lennox furnace . Any one wanna talk about it with me ?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, but this site is for professional contractors only. Please visit our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com.

Thanks.


----------

